# kinder



## Profizle

Hago esta pregunta porque una de mis alumnas participó en una competencia regional de idiomas.  En el concurso de ortografía le dieron la palabra kinder y ella lo deletreó k-i-n-d-e-r sin ningún acento ortográfico.  El juez le dijo que le faltaba el acento ortográfico sobre la i.  Por eso salió segunda en el concurso.
Yo sé que se pronuncia esta palabra con el estrés en la primera sílaba.  Sin embargo, he buscado la palabra en varios diccionarios y en ninguno de ellos lleva la palabra un acento ortográfico.  Ni a mi ni a mi alumna nos importa el premio del concurso; sólo queremos saber por qué no lleva acento escrito.


----------



## capitas

Kinder, in Spanish is a proper noun (a trademark) and from a foreign language, so the owner of the trademark decides how it is written. I pronounce Kinder with the stres on the "i", and in Spanish, I have neither written nor seen it with any accent at all.


----------



## Ariana74

No es una palabra española y yo tampoco la he visto nunca con acento. 

Hace referencia a un nombre propio y si este no lleva acento, no debería llevarlo, aunque las reglas de acentuación generales indiquen otra cosa


----------



## capitas

Please, ask the jury if he/she accent in Spanish "Shakespeare". I think you can conisder it "esdrújula", so 
*SHÁKESPEARE*, isn't it?.
You'll have to forgive me, but just the idea sounds ridiculous.


----------



## blasita

Hola Prozifle.

Quizá fuera por lo siguiente:

_Artículo nuevo.
Avance de la vigésima tercera edición_
_k*í*nder.
(Acort. de kindergarten).
1. m. Am. jardín de infancia.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Un saludo.


----------



## Profizle

Muchas gracias a todos.  Pensé que tenía algo que ver con ser una palabra alemana; tal vez sea un nombre proprio, aunque los diccionarios no lo indican.


----------



## Profizle

A, gracias, Blasita.


----------



## blasita

A ti, Profizle.

Un saludo.


----------



## albertovidal

Excelente tu aporte *blasita*!
Entiendo que, aún, la vigésima tercera edición no está publicada.
Por curiosidad, ¿dónde la encontraste?
Un gran saludo


----------



## blasita

> Excelente tu aporte blasita!
> Entiendo que, aún, la vigésima tercera edición no está publicada.
> Por curiosidad, ¿dónde la encontraste?
> Un gran saludo



Hola Alberto. 

Está ya en el DRAE (online); entrada: kínder.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## capitas

Gracias, Blasita.
Es fantástico meter la pata de esta manera.
Even so, I don't like the idea of accepting foreign words in Spanish with the original strange spelling and then adding the accent.


----------



## blasita

No hay problema.

Sí que había oído que era una de las palabras que iban a aceptar, y así parece que ha sido.

De todas formas, no sé lo que os parece a vosotros, pero en este caso me parece bastante injusto que lo incluyeran en tal concurso.


----------



## albertovidal

Gracias* blasita*!

Un gran saludo


----------



## albertovidal

Por lo visto somos muchos los que estamos "malhumorados" con todas las "licencias" que se permite la RAE y que, no sólo (solo), llevan a la confusión sino que, también, para quienes tenemos un cierto conocimiento del idioma, tengamos que "amoldarnos" a quienes no lo tienen, simplemente, porque la RAE lo decide arbitráriamente. Si continúan así, en poco tiempo, habrá más excepciones que reglas.
Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

blasita said:


> No hay problema.
> 
> Sí que había oído que era una de las palabras que iban a aceptar, y así parece que ha sido.
> 
> De todas formas, no sé lo que os parece a vosotros, pero en este caso me parece bastante injusto que lo incluyeran en tal concurso.


 A mi también me parece muy injusto para un concurso, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta su reciente inclusión en la RAE! 
 Tendré que recordar poner el acento (tilde) de ahora en adelante...

~Saludos a todos y sí que se aprende algo todos los días aquí en WR~ ;o)


----------



## Andoush

albertovidal said:


> Por lo visto somos muchos los que estamos "malhumorados" con todas las "licencias" que se permite la RAE y que, no sólo (solo), llevan a la confusión sino que, también, para quienes tenemos un cierto conocimiento del idioma, tengamos que "amoldarnos" a quienes no lo tienen, simplemente, porque la RAE lo decide arbitráriamente. Si continúan así, en poco tiempo, habrá más excepciones que reglas.
> Saludos


 
¡Totalmente de acuerdo! ¡Me da rabia! 
Me voy por las ramas, pero todavía recuerdo haberme sentado con mis hijos para enseñarles la diferencia entre "sólo" y "solo"; lo entendieron perfectamente. A ver, ¿qué tan díficil es? No se trata de física cuántica. 

 Bien, "kínder" con tilde en la "i" por tratarse una palabra grave terminada en "r".


----------



## blasita

> Por lo visto somos muchos los que estamos "malhumorados" con todas las "licencias" que se permite la RAE y que, no sólo (solo), llevan a la confusión sino que, también, para quienes tenemos un cierto conocimiento del idioma, tengamos que "amoldarnos" a quienes no lo tienen, simplemente, porque la RAE lo decide arbitráriamente. Si continúan así, en poco tiempo, habrá más excepciones que reglas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, Alberto. Un saludo.

Gracias por tu comentario, Aserolf.  Y saludos también para Andoush.


----------



## albertovidal

No sé si, en poco tiempo, dado que la "v" en español es bilabial y, por consiguiente, palabras tales como "envío" las pronunciamos "embío", se les ocurra que es lo mismo cómo (como?)se escriben.
Perdón, pero *estoy con mucha bronca* con estos lingüistas (?) de la RAE.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Profizle

Basicamente estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, pero no obstante me da risa porque es casi la misma conversación que tenemos mi esposo y yo, salvo que hablamos del inglés. Le da rabia a mi esposo que los diccionarios se pongan cada vez más descriptiva y menos proscriptiva. A mí me da coraje que perdamos las diferencias de significado entre palabras como *infer *y* imply*. iNi hablar de los usos del apóstrofe! Pero es así que los idiomas cambian, ¿verdad? No hablamos el inglés de Chaucer ni el castellano de Juan Ruiz, y los errores se hacen palabras o estructuras aceptadas y corrientes en cuanto muchas personas a través de mucho tiempo hacen los mismos errores.

Dicho esto, mis alumnos me consideran excesivamente estricta en cuanto a los asuntos linguisticas (no puedo hacer el diéresis), mientras que yo los considero a ellos excesivamente perezosos.


----------



## albertovidal

Profizle said:


> B*á*sicamente estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, pero no obstante me da risa porque es casi la misma conversación que tenemos mi esposo y yo, salvo que hablamos del inglés. Le da rabia a mi esposo que los diccionarios se pongan cada vez más descriptiv*os* y menos proscriptiv*os*. A mí me da coraje que perdamos las diferencias de significado entre palabras como *infer *y* imply*. iNi hablar de los usos del apóstrof*o*! Pero es así que los idiomas cambian, ¿verdad? No hablamos el inglés de Chaucer ni el castellano de Juan Ruiz, y los errores se hacen palabras o estructuras aceptadas y corrientes en cuanto muchas personas a través de mucho tiempo hacen los mismos errores.
> 
> Dicho esto, mis alumnos me consideran excesivamente estricta en cuanto a los asuntos ling*üí*stic*o*s (no puedo hacer *la* diéresis), mientras que yo los considero a ellos excesivamente perezosos.



Espero que no te parezca mal que te haya corregido algunas faltas ortográficas.

Respecto de la diéresis sobre la "u" = "ü" la puedes hacer de la siguiente manera:
Presionas la tecla "Alt" y, mientras está presionada, tipeas "129" (por supuesto, sin las comillas).
Así ya te quedará la "ü" (minúscula)
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

By the way: at least for me, "imply" and "infer" are two very different verbs.
Are they being used as synonyms in the U.S.?


----------



## Profizle

Gracias, Alberto. Siempre agradezco que me corrijan los errores. En cuanto a la diéresis, sabía que se podía hacerlo por código ASCII; Aunque sé de memoria los códigos para las vocales, la *ñ*, etc., ese código no lo tengo memorizado. 

En cuanto a *básicamente*: Cuando se trata de un adverbio basado en un adjetivo esdrújulo ¿se conserva el acento escrito del adverbio? Yo no sabía eso; siempre suponía que, con el estrés más fuerte en la penúltima sílaba, no le hacía falta un acento escrito. iSiempre aprendo por participar en los foros!


----------



## Profizle

Oh yeah, aquí en EE.UU. muchísima gente, la mayoría, dice *infer *cuando quiere decir *imply*.  Creo que ya hemos perdido esa batalla...pero sigo corrigiendo a mis alumnos.  Y ellos me responden con un "Whatever!"


----------



## blasita

> Gracias, Alberto. Siempre agradezco que me corrijan los errores. En cuanto a la diéresis, sabía que se podía hacerlo por código ASCII; Aunque sé de memoria los códigos para las vocales, la ñ, etc., ese código no lo tengo memorizado.
> 
> En cuanto a básicamente: Cuando se trata de un adverbio basado en un adjetivo esdrújulo ¿se conserva el acento escrito del adverbio? Yo no sabía eso; siempre suponía que, con el estrés más fuerte en la penúltima sílaba, no le hacía falta un acento escrito. iSiempre aprendo por participar en los foros!



Estupendo que lo agradezcas (yo también soy así, pero no todo el mundo lo es, desgraciadamente). Yo no me quiero meter por medio, y seguro que Alberto, que sabe mucho más que yo de español y es un cielo , te contestará, pero quería s_ó_lo decirte que es un placer ver que personas ´no nativas´ se preocupan tanto del lenguaje.

Un saludito.


----------



## Profizle

PD Lo de ´infer´ ´imply´ no lo entiendo; quiero decir, el por qué. [/QUOTE]

Bueno, Blasita, no entiendo el por qué tampoco, pero he observado que muchos de mis alumnos y, tristemente, varios de mis colegas donde enseño (una secundaria) y donde enseñaba (una universidad estatal) sencillamente no prestan atención al lenguaje porque no les importa. Esa respuesta de "Whatever" (= No importa; No hay diferencia) es *muy *común--la oigo un mínimo de 6 veces al día, porque tengo seis clases y siempre hay por lo menos un alumno que lo dice. Casi tan frecuente es la frase "Same thing!" cuando un alumno usa una palabra totalmente errónea y le doy la palabra correcta.

Lo peor es la ortografía. Aparentemente hay un mito que dice que existe un gen para poder deletrear las palabras, y estoy bien harta de oír "Nunca he podido deletrear porque no tengo el gen" o algo así. Y hay varios maestros en esta escuela que dicen lo mismo. Generalmente me callo (con los maestros, no con los alumnos) pero una vez dije, a una maestra de informática que me había dicho completamente en serio "Mi cerebro no fue diseñado para deletrear", que, a menos que se tratara de dislexia o algo así, en la mayoría de los casos había reglas para guiarnos en cómo escribir las palabras y que podíamos aprenderlas.  Ella se ofendió mucho y me preguntó si yo la consideraba tonta. Quería decirle que no, sólo perezosa, pero nomás le dije que claro que no la consideraba tonta.

Les pido perdón a todos, porque todo esto es bastante fuera del hilo original. Y como es probable que haya hecho varios errores, ¡no sean tímidos en corregírmelas!


----------



## albertovidal

Profizle said:


> PD Lo de ´infer´ ´imply´ no lo entiendo; quiero decir, el por qué.


 
Bueno, Blasita, no entiendo el *porqué* tampoco, pero he observado que muchos de mis alumnos y, tristemente, varios de mis colegas donde enseño (una secundaria) y donde enseñaba (una universidad estatal) sencillamente no prestan atención al lenguaje porque no les importa. Esa respuesta de "Whatever" (= No importa; No hay diferencia) es *muy *común--la oigo un mínimo de 6 veces al día, porque tengo seis clases y siempre hay por lo menos un alumno que lo dice. Casi tan frecuente es la frase "Same thing!" cuando un alumno usa una palabra totalmente errónea y le doy la palabra correcta.

Lo peor es la ortografía. Aparentemente hay un mito que dice que existe un gen para poder deletrear las palabras, y estoy bien harta de oír "Nunca he podido deletrear porque no tengo el gen" o algo así. Y hay varios maestros en esta escuela que dicen lo mismo. Generalmente me callo (con los maestros, no con los alumnos) pero una vez *le *dije, a una maestra de informática*,* que me había dicho completamente en serio "Mi cerebro no fue diseñado para deletrear", que, a menos *de *que se tratara de dislexia o algo así, en la mayoría de los casos había reglas para guiarnos en cómo escribir las palabras y que podíamos aprenderlas.  Ella se ofendió mucho y me preguntó si yo la consideraba tonta. Quería decirle que no, sólo perezosa, pero nomás le dije que claro que no la consideraba tonta.

Les pido perdón a todos, porque todo esto es bastante fuera del hilo original. Y como es probable que haya *cometido* varios errores, ¡no sean tímidos en corregírmel*o*s![/QUOTE]


Te entiendo y, a veces, es para desesperarse (me imagino tú que eres profesora en un colegio!)
No sé en otro países pero, en Argentina, sucede lo mismo. Parecería ser que, cuando quieres corregir a alguien, *para que aprenda*, lo toman como una ofensa o como una actitud de soberbia. Yo me digo: *¡Peor para ellos!*.
Respecto de tu pregunta sobre "básicamente", te paso el enlace de la RAE
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=quien
Respecto del famoso "gen", éste debe estar muy relacionado con el "gen" del desinterés, la despreocupación y del de la falta de amor propio!
Por último, quiero felicitarte por el nivel que tienes del español. No es fácil expresarse en una lengua no nativa de la manera que tú lo haces.
Nuevamente, felicitaciones y un gran saludo!


----------



## Profizle

Gracias otra vez, Alberto, por la ayuda y las palabras tan amables.  Varios errores de mi última entrada no debo haber cometido porque, como decimos en inglés, I really do know better.  Pero no sabía de la existencia del *porqué*.  Creo que siempre lo había oído antes; no recuerdo haberlo leído.


----------



## Profizle

O, se me olvidó... Ya había buscado *básicamente *en el RAE, entre otros diccionarios.  Encuentro la palabra, pero no encuentro una explicación de la presencia de un acento ortográfico.  Mientras que *básico *es una palabra esdrújula, me parece que *básicamente *es una palabra llana.  Acepto que lleva acento escrito, pero ¡quiero saber el porqué!


----------



## albertovidal

Profizle said:


> O, se me olvidó... Ya había buscado *básicamente *en el RAE, entre otros diccionarios.  Encuentro la palabra, pero no encuentro una explicación de la presencia de un acento ortográfico.  Mientras que *básico *es una palabra esdrújula, me parece que *básicamente *es una palabra llana.  Acepto que lleva acento escrito, pero ¡quiero saber el porqué!



"Básicamente" NO es una palabra llana, sino lo que se llama palabra *sobreesdrújula*.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=sobreesdr%C3%BAjula


----------



## Profizle

Siento que sea un poco pesado discutir detallitos, pero...
Sé qué es una palabra sobreesdrújula. Pero yo he oído la palabra *básicamente *pronunciada varias veces, por hispanohablantes nativos, y el estrés vocal cae en la penúltima sílaba. Claro que hay estrés también en la primera sílaba, pero te apuesto que si midieras el estrés por un aparato auditivo, el más fuerte caería en la penúltima sílaba. Te ofrezco otro ejemplo. El adjetivo *sencillo *es una palabra llana, sin acento escrito, con el estrés sobre la *ci*. Cuando el adjetivo se convierte en adverbio, *sencillamente*, el estrés se mueve a la penúltima sílaba, *men*. Todavía es palabra llana y no le hace falta un acento ortográfico. Para mí la única diferencia entre estas dos transformaciones de adjetivo a adverbio es que el primer adjetivo, *básico*, lleva acento ortográfico y lo sigue llevando en la forma adverbial, mientras que *sencillo *no lleva acento y tampoco *sencillamente*. 

Me gusta saber la manera correcta de expresarse--no olvidaré de poner el acento desde hoy en adelante--y me doy cuenta de haberme obsesionada con esto. Quizás hubiera sido mejor evitar el problema en primer lugar por decir *fundamentalmente*. Pero disfruto mucho de estas conversaciones con gente amable y siempre aprendo de ellas.


----------



## albertovidal

Profizle said:


> Siento que sea un poco pesado discutir detallitos, pero...
> Sé qué es una palabra sobreesdrújula. Pero yo he oído la palabra *básicamente *pronunciada varias veces, por hispanohablantes nativos, y el estrés vocal cae en la penúltima sílaba. Claro que hay estrés también en la primera sílaba, pero te apuesto que si midieras el estrés por un aparato auditivo, el más fuerte caería en la penúltima sílaba. Te ofrezco otro ejemplo. El adjetivo *sencillo *es una palabra llana, sin acento escrito, con el estrés sobre la *ci*. Cuando el adjetivo se convierte en adverbio, *sencillamente*, el estrés se mueve a la penúltima sílaba, *men*. Todavía es palabra llana y no le hace falta un acento ortográfico. Para mí la única diferencia entre estas dos transformaciones de adjetivo a adverbio es que el primer adjetivo, *básico*, lleva acento ortográfico y lo sigue llevando en la forma adverbial, mientras que *sencillo *no lleva acento y tampoco *sencillamente*.
> 
> 
> Me gusta saber la manera correcta de expresarse--no olvidaré de poner el acento desde hoy en adelante--y me doy cuenta de haberme obsesionada con esto. Quizás hubiera sido mejor evitar el problema en primer lugar por decir *fundamentalmente*. Pero disfruto mucho de estas conversaciones con gente amable y siempre aprendo de ellas.



Bueno, *"básicamente"* debe pronunciarse en la sílaba que la que se encuentra el acento ortográfico (quien la pronuncie como palabra grave lo está haciendo *erróneamente* -aquí tienes otra sobreesdrújula).
Lo mismo sucede con *"única"* y *"únicamente"*.
Desconozco si existen reglas al respecto pero, por ejemplo, *"sólo"* (adverbio) y "s*o*lamente" (adverbio) no cumplen con esta "regla", por lo que "solamente" se convierte en palabra grave.
Si encuentro alguna parte de la gramática española, que verse sobre este tema, te lo hago llegar por mensaje privado, así no nos desviamos del hilo.
Saludos


----------



## capitas

I think that writen rule is:
The adverb formed adding mente is accented if the adjective is accented:
Básico-básicamente.
Único-Únicamente.
It only applies to the writing; It does not apply to the pronunciation.
On its origin, there were two words adjective+mente (['mente]), so it is not strange that you've heard (and we pronounce) the stress on [-'mente], or even more accurately, two stresses on the same word (['unica 'mente], ['vaga 'mente]


----------



## kreiner

Nos estamos saliendo del hilo, pero ya que estamos... Los adverbios en "-mente" tienen doble acentuación prosódica: la del adjetivo que los origina y la del sufijo "-mente". La norma es poner la tilde sólo cuando el adjetivo la lleva. Respecto a "sólo" y "solamente", el caso es distinto. La tilde de "sólo" es diacrítica, para distinguir el adverbio del adjetivo. Pero las nuevas normas de la RAE tienden a suprimirla (aunque aquí me declaro en rebeldía).


----------



## albertovidal

capitas said:


> I think that writen rule is:
> The adverb formed adding mente is accented if the adjective is accented:
> Básico-básicamente.
> Único-Únicamente.
> It only applies to the writing; It does not apply to the pronunciation.
> On its origin, there were two words adjective+mente (['mente]), so it is not strange that you've heard (and we pronounce) the stress on [-'mente], or even more accurately, two stresses on the same word (['unica 'mente], ['vaga 'mente]



I've lived for five years in Spain(Valladolid-Madrid-Barcelona) and I've always heard "únicamente/básicamente/erróneamente" with the stress where they have the orthographic accent.
The same happens in Argentina. People don't say "unicaménte/basicaménte/erroneaménte"


----------



## capitas

albertovidal said:


> I've lived for five years in Spain(Valladolid-Madrid-Barcelona) and I've always heard "únicamente/básicamente/erróneamente" with the stress where they have the orthographic accent.
> The same happens in Argentina. People don't say "unicaménte/basicaménte/erroneaménte"


They are prosodic accents (thank you kreiner), and I really think, that the closer pronunciation to the actual sound is as if they were TWO words.:
única-ménte
Básica-ménte
errónea-ménte. 
What do you think of "gravemente" [grávemente] or best [gráve-ménte]


----------



## albertovidal

capitas said:


> They are prosodic accents (thank you kreiner), and I really think, that the closer pronunciation to the actual sound is as if they were TWO words.:
> única-ménte
> Básica-ménte
> errónea-ménte.
> What do you think of "gravemente" [grávemente] or best [gráve-ménte]



Well, "gravemente" isn't "esdrújula/sobreesdrújula" but paroxytone.
I've always heard it as "gravem*é*nte"


----------



## Profizle

Capitas y Kreiner~
Yo había adivinado que se trataba de adverbios derivados de adjetivos que llevaban acentos escritos, y me alegro de verlo confirmado en sus entradas.  También estoy de acuerdo de que muchas palabras tienen doble acentuación prosódica, incluyendo adverbios esdrújulas, sobreesdrújulas y otras [gravemente, sencillamente, etc.].  Muchísimas gracias a todos que han comentado aún cuando íbamos fuera del hilo.
Otra cosita que aprendí de esta conversación es que la palabra *tilde *se refiere a todo acento gráfico y no sólo a la marca sobre la *n* para formar la *ñ*.


----------

